# Spinning reels for snapper?



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a Fin-Nor Offshore spinning reel that I use for a knocker rig for snapper. 

Do you all primarily use conventional reels or spinning reels for snapper?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I got a 20000 Saragossa with 65# braid on a Star Plasma rod that is my offshore rod and it has not failed me yet. Cobia, sharks, snappers.....

Wife has a 18000F Saragossa on a Star Plasma rod.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

penn 750 20lb suffix mono is my go to snapper rig.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We use both but mostly spinning reels. We chum them up and pick them out. Many black Snapper caught this way.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Spinning reels: Penn 706, 8500ss, Saragosa 8000, Spheros 8000


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

LOL. Good post, OP. Others, stop answering and see a spinning reel on display catching snapper in the video. Myself, I never noticed what reel was being used..............


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Mostly spinners, this year it's been Penn Clash 6000s with 40lb braid on Carnage 2 boat rods. Really like them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Old guys like me cannot go out with yunguns like that. First time she leaned over the gunnel like that I would pass out and fall overboard.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Spinners.
Pfleuger President 6000's for the wife and friends
Penn Fierce 5000 for myself.

I also have a pair of modded Penn 114's on Star Boat Rods, but they never seem to make it out of rod storage, if they even make it on the boat in the first place.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I've caught a ton of good sized snapper over the years on my old faithful penn 7500ss reels. I use a good grade of 20 pound mono with a weight depending on current if I'm on the bottom. I've caught a lot just tossing a whole cigar minnow out and letting it ride too.


----------



## 95Blitz (Apr 28, 2017)

I have been using a Penn Slammer 3 this year and really like it, the past 2 years I used a Penn Defiance 25 LW. I really like the drag and the feel of the Slammer.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The new Slammer III is an awesome reel. The 6500 has handled Amberjack up to 70lbs with no problem.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

I only use spinners for bottom fishing and love them. Been using the new Diawa BG in a 6000 and it's a beast. Very smooth. Using the Penn Rampage jigging rods with this reel and love it.

I feel I get better leverage on the fish with a spinner vs conventional setup. Just a preference though.


----------



## divefins (Jul 6, 2016)

Shimano 8500 Baitrunner. Everything from king to snapper to mahi to AJ. Love em.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

wmflyfisher said:


> I only use spinners for bottom fishing and love them. Been using the new Diawa BG in a 6000 and it's a beast. Very smooth. Using the Penn Rampage jigging rods with this reel and love it.


For bay fishing for reds and trout - would the Diawa BG 4000 work well for years?


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

There were several charter boats in Destin YEARS ago using lighter tackle but after a season of this they were replacing a lot of the reels. Their reason for using lighter reels bigger thrill on smaller fish. to each his own.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

dsj1000 said:


> For bay fishing for reds and trout - would the Diawa BG 4000 work well for years?


I assume it would. The new BG has gotten stellar reviews for reels within that price point. It's incredibly smooth.


----------



## 95Blitz (Apr 28, 2017)

Hook said:


> There were several charter boats in Destin YEARS ago using lighter tackle but after a season of this they were replacing a lot of the reels. Their reason for using lighter reels bigger thrill on smaller fish. to each his own.



Very true I used a Revo S/medium action bass setup last year some, lots of fun. When you can feel the rod bending in the reel seat, it's a blast...


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they were catching fish in that video but my eyes feel like I just looked at the eclipse unprotected! Dammitman


----------

